# Appleflitter Help



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2018)

Hey everyone!  Just as I do for every gardening event, I made a thread because I need help with creatures.  I'm having a ridiculously hard time getting red strawberry seeds and really could use some generous people to share appleflitters with me.  Green ones are priority, but I'll gladly take any you'd like to give.  Thank you!


----------



## boring (May 5, 2018)

I'm not sure if I have any spare right now but I will go check on both my pocket camp accounts and let you know


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2018)

Lijan said:


> I'm not sure if I have any spare right now but I will go check on both my pocket camp accounts and let you know



Thank you!


----------



## Themadgamer (May 5, 2018)

The trick to getting red seeds is giving apple fritters to friends.  Any type of sharing with friends yields RED SEEDs as the reward


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2018)

Themadgamer said:


> The trick to getting red seeds is giving apple fritters to friends.  Any type of sharing with friends yields RED SEEDs as the reward



I know. I'm hesiatant to share because it's likely no one will share back.


----------



## aleshapie (May 5, 2018)

I always share back. Are we friends on PC? I am 1663 5384 607


----------



## Themadgamer (May 5, 2018)

What else are you going to do with them?  Just curious, as I haven't found another use.  

Not sure how you determined its "likely" no one will share back if you haven't tried.  If you pay attention to your friends list, you can tell who is active and online each day.  They will most likely reciprocate, at least in my experience. Try it


----------



## allainah (May 5, 2018)

I shared some w/ you earlier :~) and some more right now ahah
also I would just look at your visitors & see who has been sharing then share with them! that's the only way I've been able to get any red strawberry seeds ;-; it seems i only get the green ones from requests


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 5, 2018)

It's true that some people don't share creatures back, and I understand that can be very frustrating; however, people might not share back for a variety of reasons: times not matching up, low catch rates, your flowers might be unavailable when they can share etc. Try not to worry too much about getting every creature back. Even if a small percentage of friends return the creatures to you, you will still have more creatures to catch vs. not having any extras if you hold onto them. Again, I know it can be scary, but there are a lot of great people (from this forum in particular) that are happy share their creatures. I do my best to return creatures to friends who share with me, and when I've returned creatures to everyone with space in their gardens, I look for more friends to share with. I almost always have zero creatures in my inventory, and that means that more creatures will be rotating through my friends, so even if they don't come back straight away, I've almost never had to worry about finishing the event especially the first half of it. I guess I'm trying to gently encourage you share the creatures you have, and trust that at least some of them will be bounced back to you. Feel free to add me if you need more reliable friends! 

8501 3508 815


----------



## Angel-Rae (May 5, 2018)

Sorry I haven’t been able to play like I usually would during an event because of family commitments. Plus with the time difference I sometimes get out of sync with my friends and I see they have shared with me and I go to share back only to discover that I am playing while their plants are all growing. So I share with whoever has open plants that shared with me and sometimes I run out before I can share back with everybody. 

I will drop a few off to you when I have some. Do you leave a few growing all the time fir sharing? I find that’s the best way for friends in different time zones or who can’t play for long stretches.


----------



## CaramelCookie (May 5, 2018)

I shared some with you yesterday, it'd be great if you could share a few back 
I'll continue sharing as long as I have something to give - right now, I got nothing, but soon my next flowers will bloom


----------



## Crystiesc (May 5, 2018)

It's an interesting concept to me that one could ask for creatures to be shared but then admit to not sharing.

I will add: try to keep a few flowers available at all times. So many of my friends harvest all and then I can't share share. I have a few friends who I always share with because they always leave 3-6 plants in the garden that they don't harvest. I actually leave 6 myself until I have all the critters I need, then I start harvesting/planting all to get more flowers for trading.


----------



## Garrett (May 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I know. I'm hesitant to share because it's likely no one will share back.



In my experience, people do share their bugs. It's the best way to get more seeds and once you realise that, getting all the furniture becomes very easy. 

I usually have these gardening events finished in a day or two.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2018)

Apparently you guys were correct and sharing is the best way to get red strawberry seeds.  I'm whizzing right through this.


----------



## J087 (May 6, 2018)

The only downside to wanting to share butterflies is not finding flowers to put them on.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2018)

J087 said:


> The only downside to wanting to share butterflies is not finding flowers to put them on.



Haha I cleared the 10 flowers in my garden for you.


----------



## lizziety (May 6, 2018)

I've been trying to send you some when I have them.. I hope it helps!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2018)

lizziety said:


> I've been trying to send you some when I have them.. I hope it helps!



Sure did!  I'm all finished with the first half now, thank you so much.


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2018)

I’ll give you some when I can. I’m almost done with the first half all together!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I’ll give you some when I can. I’m almost done with the first half all together!



Thanks sweetpea!  I'm all done with the first half though. <3


----------

